
Google offers patches to fix Chrome, $20K to crack it - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/138613/google-offers-patches-fix-chrome-20k-crack-it
======
niels_olson
So, crack 5 patches a year and I roughly hit my current income?!

~~~
moultano
I think that's the goal. $20k + value of doing the right thing is hopefully
greater than $$$ that organized crime would pay you.

